# Bulletin of the Talkclassical best film score award



## HansZimmer

This thread will be used to list the competitions and the results of the Talkclassical best film score award.

PLEASE, DON'T USE THIS THREAD TO CHAT. The list should remain simple and clean, without useless posts.

You can click on the "Follow" button (in the right corner, next to the thread title) to get notifies everytime a new poll for the competition will open and to know what are the results when the poll closes.


----------



## HansZimmer

The winner of the Talkclassical best film score award - 1990 is "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade".

Results:

1 vote for Little Mermaid
0 votes for Field of Dreams
0 votes for Bourn on the Fourth of July
1 vote for the Fabulous Baker Boys
7 votes for Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

Total = 9 votes

In this video you can hear the score of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.







At the Academy Awards the winner was The Little Mermaid.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1991


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1991


The winner of the TC best film score award 1991 is "Dances with Wolves", so the Oscar winner is confirmed in our competition too.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1992

The poll will close on July 21.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1992
> 
> The poll will close on July 21.


Closed.

The following film scores are qualified for the second part of this competition.

Beauty and the Beast (the winner of the award), by Alan Menken.







Bugsy, by Ennio Morricone.







JFK, by John Williams


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1993
It will close on September 7.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Talkclassical best film score award - 1993
> It will close on September 7.


Closed.

Basic Instinct is the winner, so it's qualified for the second part of this competition.







The winner at the Academy Awards was Aladdin.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new exposition for the next poll of this competition has been posted: The Age of Innocence - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1994


----------



## HansZimmer

A new esposition for the next poll of this competition has been posted: Schindler's List - Score - Exposition for the TC best film score award 1994


----------



## HansZimmer

A new exposition for the next poll of this competition has been posted: The Firm - Score - Exposition for the Best Film Score Award 1994


----------



## HansZimmer

A new exposition for the next poll of this competition has been posted: The Remains of the Day (1993) - Score with images - Exposition for the Best Film Score Award 1994


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Best Film Score Award - 1994
It will close on November 3.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Best Film Score Award - 1994
> It will close on November 3.


Closed.

*Schindler's List
The Age of the Innocence
The Firm*

are qualified for the second part of this competition.


Go to the score of Schindler's List


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Best Dramatic Film Score - 1996

It will close on December 17.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Best Dramatic Film Score - 1996
> 
> It will close on December 17.


Closed. Braveheart and Nixon are qualified for the second part of this competition.

*Braveheart (James Horner)*

I know that the video is blocked in the USA, so the american users can use this youtube playlist, which is structured in the same exact way as the video.







*Nixon (John Williams)*







At the Academy Awards, the winner was the Postman.

Go the youtube playlist with the best parts of the suite


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Best Original Musical or Comedy Score - 1996

It will close on January 18.


----------

